# i found a pigeon



## STEPHEN101 (Jan 18, 2011)

a pigeon has joined my flock.it has a ring that says nipf its a 2009 bird any help will be alot of help thankss stephen i want to find what kind of pigion and wat club its from and hopefully find its owner


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Where are you located? (City & Country, please)


----------



## STEPHEN101 (Jan 18, 2011)

northern ireland do u no what club its from ??


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

STEPHEN101 said:


> a pigeon has joined my flock.it has a ring that says nipf its a 2009 bird any help will be alot of help thankss stephen i want to find what kind of pigion and wat club its from and hopefully find its owner


Are you in Ireland? *N*orthern *I*reland *P*igeon *F*ederation ?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Try this link- 
http://thedfpc.piczo.com/?g=1&cr=7


----------



## STEPHEN101 (Jan 18, 2011)

thanks any more info would be helpfull like wat kind of pigeons are in the club ??? it looks like my rollers tho its abit biger and a very dark brown


----------



## superwheelo (May 28, 2012)

*nipf ring*

hi just wondering did you find out where that bird was from as my friend found a pigeon with same ring and no way of finding out who owns this


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If you can post a picture of the bird we may beable to see what breed it is. you can contact this assoc to see if they may know what club or loft the bird is from.

Royal Pigeon Racing Association, The Reddings, Nr. Cheltenham, Glos. GL51 6RN Tel. 01452-713529. For people in Ireland it is better to contact the Royal Pigeon Racing Association secretary for Ireland - Robert Reid, 131 North Road, Carrickfergus, Co. Antrim. BT 38 7QS. Tel. 02893-362051


----------



## superwheelo (May 28, 2012)

*nipf*

im down in the south of ireland i think this pigeon is from up north thanks for the numbers il give him a ring today and try get a picture up for you to look at, it is a checked piot dark wings with white head very nice pigeon..


----------

